# Pakistani Birth Certificate Attestation



## aawasthi001 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi,

I was born in Pakistan and moved to Canada in 1995. I have to get my birth certificate (which is in english) attested for a government position in Dubai, UAE.

Please give your thoughts on both options:

Option #1: Get it attested in Pakistan
a. Get attested by Ministry of Foreign Affairs Pakistan (MOFA), Ministry of Foreign Affairs
b. Get attested by UAE Consulate 
Issues:
i. MOFA's website states Birth Certificate (Urdu), but mine is in English
ii. Does UAE Consulate have an office in Karachi? Do they provide attestation services?

Option #2: Get it attested in Canada
a. Get attested by Pakistan Consulate Toronto, Documents can be submitted personally or through registered
b. Get attested by Ottawa, Authentication of Documents
c. Get attested by UAE Consulate Ottawa, UAE Embassy in Ottawa » Legalisation
Issues:
i. Will Pakistani Consulate Toronto attested without MOFA's attestation?
ii. Will UAE Consulate Ottawa attest a Pakistani birth certificate?

thanks


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

Take Option #1. The language of the certificate is not an issue. Its actually good that its in English; otherwise you would have had to get it translated and then re-attested. I don't know about Karachi but there are services in Pakistan which get your documents attested from the UAE Embassy on your behalf irrespective of which city you are in - like a courier service. 

Option # 2 is not workable. No Pakistani consulate will attest any document that has not been attested by MOFA. UAE consulate might if the Pakistani consulate does - but they are a bit moody that way (can still refuse)


----------

